# Lifetimes-7 Days of Sex



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone watching this? Wife and I watched last night and thought it was interesting. We even paused it a few times for some discussion about what was taking place. I told her it was similar to being on here or reading a relationship book, but watching it take place with real people.

Even if it winds up to be a bad show I feel if it opens up a little more communication between H and W then it's a win. :smthumbup:


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Nobody saw this show? Really? Figured it would be a hot topic here considering how it's about married couples who have lost that spark and want to get it back .


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The wife wanted to watch that show but I guess she forgot since you say it was on last night & I haven`t seen it.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

The episodes are on line - just google it. 

The show is quite good. 

The more affluent couple is fascinating. The guy is what you would think at a glance is "alpha". I shudder. If THAT is what women think I mean when I say alpha, now I know why they get pissed off. 

Controlling and opinionated. 

Havesomethingtosay should watch this show. There is a truly extraordinary exchange between one of the couples that focuses in on one of his "core" beliefs about women and sex. 




tacoma said:


> The wife wanted to watch that show but I guess she forgot since you say it was on last night & I haven`t seen it.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmm... I want to watch... wonder if they will rerun in my area, or if I can find it on demand?.... if not will look and see online. Wonder if I can get the hubby to watch with me?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Thanks MEM I found them.

7 Days of Sex - Episodes, Video & Schedule - myLifetime.com


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tacoma,
I am really interested in your view of both couples and most interested in what you think of Anthony. 





tacoma said:


> Thanks MEM I found them.
> 
> 7 Days of Sex - Episodes, Video & Schedule - myLifetime.com


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> Tacoma,
> I am really interested in your view of both couples and most interested in what you think of Anthony.


I`ll post my thoughts as soon as I`ve watched them.


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Both my wife and myself dvr'd this... Thought that was a step in the right direction!! Thanks for the heads up on the show cruiser, hopefully it'll bring up some of the conversation points that we see so much of on TAM and she is able to pinpoint some if her needs. I know what her needs are, but it's tough fishing when you don't know what bait to use!


----------



## manoj148 (May 4, 2012)

will definately watch it...


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

After watching I feel like there should be a little more of the counseling stuff? Perhaps Athol could make a guest appearance?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought it was fascinating to see how communication breaks down when each person focuses on their own hurts, and is not open to listening to their spouse's point of view. Neither couple knew how to approach their relationship with a team mentality. 

It did make me think of a scenario where either spouse came to TAM for advice, and how the advice would not help because we could not see how the OP was being selfish. Context is everything.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife and I watched the show and within 5 minutes I told my wife the blonde would mention "spanking" before it was over. And 25 minutes later when trying to get Gaylen? to be a little "looser" in the bedroom, pow, she asked him "...wanna bend over and get spanked". I knew it! Now she might have been talking about him, but she was just as much asking for it herself.

Theories by MEM, Athol and BigBadWolf proven on national TV!

I am glad to have taken such great "playfully aggressive" advice and used it in my marriage. We don't need the "7 Days" test anymore!

We were both happy to see the success both couples experienced though. Definitely proven. Looking forward to more of the show.


----------



## NeverAgain12 (Jan 15, 2012)

check out this short video on how much sex people think they should have. Most interesting is the one who said she used to think a couple of times a month, but now that she's divorced and looks at it differently - every day! LOL, a little regret there?


We Had To Ask...How Often Should Couples Have Sex? | Lifetime Moms


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Heh, I have a real-life example of that. There is a woman here at my office who is recently divorced. While married she said she could have cared less about sex. Now she is working her way through every guy on Plenty Of Fish..


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

NeverAgain12 said:


> check out this short video on how much sex people think they should have. Most interesting is the one who said she used to think a couple of times a month, but now that she's divorced and looks at it differently - every day! LOL, a little regret there?
> 
> 
> We Had To Ask...How Often Should Couples Have Sex? | Lifetime Moms


I didn't see regret to be honest. The impression I had from the woman was that her relationship with her boyfriend is great (her words) so she wants to have sex with her boyfriend even up to 6 or 7 times a week. She didn't mention the state of her marriage but reading between the lines the marriage wasn't great so she wasn't into sex with her ex-husband.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> Tacoma,
> I am really interested in your view of both couples and most interested in what you think of Anthony.


OK I finally got around to watching this and it was pretty entertaining and interesting.

By the way I found the first episode free on iTunes if anyone prefers watching it that way.

My thought on both couples....

The Partingtons...

I think they`ll have a long happy marriage for one main reason.

They seem to approach even difficult problems with a sense of humor, and creativity, they can laugh at themselves and each other without it causing any animosity.

The 4th day I think it was they were both cracking up about how horrible the sex was that day.
"That was the worst sex I ever had"
I know many couples whose egos simply wouldn`t allow this and I think it will take them a very long way if they can maintain that fun, creative, attitude.

I do think the husband could do with a bit of manning up, he`s a bit too heavy on the beta.
While his wife has some body issues to deal with but it does seem she`s capable of doing so.

The Sinopolis...

They didn`t seem "real" to me (Did you notice how they often seemed to be in similar/matching/coordinated clothes?)

The wife is the perfect example of the self centered princesses I spent my single life avoiding like the plague.
She really didn`t seem to appreciate her husbands misplaced attempts at romance.
Yes, his attempts were misplaced and bungled but she could have shown a little more appreciation for the attempt.

While the Husband (Anthony)was a control freak with an OCD twist.
An arrogant know it all.
I would call him "Alpha" but he`s almost all alpha with almost no beta and that`s not attractive to a woman in a long term relationship.
He simply never once listened to his wife.

The irony in this whole show is that the couple I think will make it is broke with three kids and two jobs while the couple I don`t think will last another 5 years is affluent with no kids and little to no real economic pressure yet they complain about economic pressures.
They`re both too self centered to make the sacrifices a good healthy marriage requires.



MEM11363 said:


> Havesomethingtosay should watch this show. There is a truly extraordinary exchange between one of the couples that focuses in on one of his "core" beliefs about women and sex.


What is that core belief and which couple are you referring to?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

H and I watched the first episode last night. I thought the blonde was just a *****. You don't talk to or about your spouse that way. Yes he is shy but she married him knowing that. Respect! I just really didn't like her attitude at all. 
The African American couple, I thought they were good together until he started in with his "blahblahblah" stuff. But she was very nice about letting it go. It seemed like they truly loved and respected each other. 
I think it was good for my h to see other couples struggling with issues. It really made us feel like our issues pale in comparison. 
When I was married the first time I only wanted It about once a week. Usually because we fought so much that the only time I wanted him was once a week. I masturbated quite a bit. 
After the separation I turned into quite a ****. I'm not proud of it and I know people who are ****tier but for me to be that horny and act on it was unusual. Late thirties plus divorce from sexual dud equals me seeing a 25 year old and a 48 year old at the same time kind of thing. They weren't even relationships by a long shot. 
So now my h knows how I was. When we first started dating it was real, substantial, emotional, friendly, romantic, genuine. We talked about everything. But we also had a lot of sex. He had never had that much sex with anyone and he was really afraid that our relationship was just sexual. So that's his hang up, that if we focus too much on sex it will take away from the emotional. 

So seeing that show last night was great because he got to see how more sex really brings a couple together emotionally. I plan on watching the other episodes with him when they are on demand. 
And we had mind blowing awesome sex last night and he went down like a pro. That's something that has been an issue for us so it means a lot to me. 
In some ways I feel like sexually I have a more male way of seeing things, and he's had a more female way, like sex is somehow separate from the emotional part and your relationship isnt dependent on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

